# Shelf life of lye?



## CarolynRenee (Jan 30, 2008)

I used to make soap on a regular basis, but haven't done so in like five years. I just last week made a soap using 100% soy oil and it wouldn't trace nor set up firmly (I blended it for about 20 minutes). I use a blender cold process method. I've successfully made dozens upon dozens of batches using this method, but not with just soy oil (I used to make a mixture of oils).

Now I'm wondering if it's because I used 100% soy oil or if it's because my lye is probably close to 8 years old now. Is there a way to test lye to see if it's still good, or does it just lose potency over time & therefore no longer good to use as it's potency is unknown & the lye/fat/oil calculators are no longer valid because of it?


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

As long as the lye is dry and kept in an airtight container it should be fine. Did it have lumps in it when you used it? Soy oil on it's own will make a very soft, snarfy soap. Wouldn't recommend it personally. 

Your best bet would be to get new lye and use a blended oil batch mix, unless you want to do a straight Castile with olive.

Just try it again! It will all come back to you.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I think it is one of those things that last almost forever.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

My guess would be that the problem was the soy, & not the lye. I haven't used lye 8 years old, but I have used it 3 or 4 years old, with no problems at all.


----------



## CarolynRenee (Jan 30, 2008)

So, as it seems I have about five pound of non-really-hard soap (still), is there a way to salvage it? Never had to rebatch a batch of soap.


----------



## AbbeyLehman (Jan 2, 2006)

Can you turn it into liquid laundry soap? Or hand soap?


----------



## CarolynRenee (Jan 30, 2008)

AbbeyLehman said:


> Can you turn it into liquid laundry soap? Or hand soap?


Not sure. I've never made liquid soap and I'm just worried that the lye concentration of this would be too much and it would be too harsh.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I would think you would have to make a very large batch of new soap to incorporate this in to when doing a rebatch. You could grate it up (or chunk very small) and use it as embeds in another batch.


----------

